# human soap!?



## krissy (Jul 21, 2009)

i know this article says that it might have never happened but still, with everything else that was done, i don't find it to far fetched. and it happened here in atlanta in 2000. maybe i can see the grave sight filled with human soap.

http://www.fpp.co.uk/Auschwitz/stories/soaptale3.html


----------



## Rosey (Jul 21, 2009)

it wouldn't surprise me. They used the skin for lamps and stuff too so it wouldn't surprise me.  :shock:


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 21, 2009)

> it wouldn't surprise me



Me either.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2009)

That is one of the most gruesome things I have ever heard of . I am not surprised , okay I am  :shock: .

Kitn


----------



## LJA (Jul 21, 2009)

No words.   :shock:


----------



## Sibi (Jul 21, 2009)

To think that humans can be sooooo cruel is beyond me.  This is utterly repulsive and I can't believe that anyone human could have done such a thing or even THOUGHT to do it.  Yuck!


----------



## heyjude (Jul 21, 2009)

That is just so disturbing. 

If it's true, think of how evil the person responsible for coming up with the idea is, and if not true the story must be  upsetting to many of the survivors.

Jude


----------



## dagmar88 (Jul 21, 2009)

:wink: Sorry, but I really have my doubts. The people standing behind Hitler woulnd't even tuch a jew, let alone bathe with them.
I think this is a sad and sick way to promote a book. controversiality always sell, even when it's made up.
If this was normal practice, it would have been done without any sense of shame; it would probably have been reported or even been advertised for.
Half my family gor murdered, the rest got crazy. So if this is true, then I wouldn't want to know. Reading this thing actually makes me fysically ill and makes the hairs on my arms stand up.


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 21, 2009)

> Sorry, but I really have my doubts. The people standing behind Hitler woulnd't even tuch a jew, let alone bathe with them.


 That was my 1st thougt too. Then I thought, well maybe they used the soap for other types of washing. Sold it to laundry houses, that kind of thing. We will never know the depths of the madness.


----------



## carebear (Jul 21, 2009)

don't see why not  - fat is fat.

wonder what the SAP for homosapien lard is...


----------



## Deda (Jul 21, 2009)

I've read this a couple times today.  Gives me goose bumps every time.

I hope everyone gets the opportunity to visit the Holocaust Museum in DC at least once.  It's a sobering experience,


----------



## ChrissyB (Jul 21, 2009)

That is very unnerving. As was a lot of the treatment of human beings in that period.
Maybe that's where they got the idea for Fight Club?


----------



## kittywings (Jul 21, 2009)

This may sound awful, but... do you think the people in the concentration camps would have had enough fat to "harvest?"

Either way, true or not, just the thought is absolutely DISGUSTING!


----------



## dagmar88 (Jul 22, 2009)

@Carebear, that's a sick thing to wonder  :wink: And why not? Cause people need a proper burrial and not be turned into soap. 

People who just arrived where as skinny as everyone else... Very. People working for a time were nothing but a bag of bones, no fat there at all.
My great grandma (may God truly have her soul) was forced to cook for German officers the whole day, but was not allowed to eat anything (just a bit of bread every once in a while). When came out she did nothing but eat for 60 years.
Sadly people of my generation will be the last ones to know all the grieve the nazi's caused Jewish people from from first hand. I've witnessed the tears that still run after over 50 years. A couple of years from now all survivers will be gone. Hope it'll take a looong time, cause one of my most loved ones is one of them.

Personally I think the key of this is laying in the Dutch langage. We say 'iemand om zeep helpen' = 'helping a person to soap' it means helping someone to another world; killing. So indeed, many Jews were helped to soap.

The site of the Dutch resistance says it is an ongoing myth that started during the war. Historical research done years ago has been infuenced by emotions and has proved to be wrong at times. This is acknowledged by Jews in general.
The soap story has been thoroughly checked by several institutes, but no party managed to confirm it. 
They state spreading untruths like these add fuel to the fire; because some things have been said in the past and have been taken back or altered; Nazi's say when stories are changed it must mean there's no truth in them at all.
It helps aid them spreading their ideals; racism, discrimination and hatred.

It is very scary for me to see how rapidly nazism is making a comeback around here. 

Nazi's don't have one single explanation; some simply deny the Holocaust, others say making soap out of people was the initiative of a German professor and he stopt after realising it wasn't worth the trouble, some say food was so scarce they woulnd't waste it on keeping Jews alive, so they were so emaciated it would not have been possible to make soap out of them.
The general statement is this is a lie, brought into the world by Jews, to make themselves look better or to get compensation for damages from Germany; whereas the believe Jews should at least be appoligising for the lies they have spread.


----------



## ilovedoxies (Jul 22, 2009)

I've been reading about the holocaust for many years and have read many books written by survivors.  I have seen the PJF (processed jew fat) soap mentioned a few times.  The soap was reportedly distributed to Jews in the ghettos.  

There is one program that is shown on the history channel about Ellis Island and a Jewish man is talking about coming to America when he was a boy and he says something like "If we hadn't gotten out when we did, we would have ended up a bar of soap."  

Some people may find this disturbing, but I think if the soap exists it should be displayed.  Sick? Yes, but the systematic murder and humiliation of people was sick and future generations need to be reminded of how sick it really was because a society that forgets its past is doomed to repeat it.  People need to be disturbed by it, in fact I would worry about someone if they weren't disturbed after reading just one memior written by a holocaust survivor.


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 22, 2009)

Deda said:
			
		

> I've read this a couple times today.  Gives me goose bumps every time.
> 
> I hope everyone gets the opportunity to visit the Holocaust Museum in DC at least once.  It's a sobering experience,



I was there opening weekend. I do not know if it is the same way now, but back then they handed you a name of a person your age & gender who was in the war so you could be that person. As you went through they would update you as to your current status, life, death, camp, loss of family, etc. chilling to say the least.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2009)

I am not sure I could do that .

Kitn


----------

